# Lowlife members of society.



## STEINER (6 Jul 2012)

here's a brief list...

paedophiles
drug dealers
rapists
hit and run drivers
drunk drivers
robbers who beat up the elderly
conmen/conwomen who prey on the elderly
thieves who rob from graves
muggers in cemeteries
people who ridicule mentally or physically disabled people


any additions or comments?


----------



## rustbucket (7 Jul 2012)

Racists?


----------



## The_Banker (7 Jul 2012)

Dublin people


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2012)

STEINER said:


> thieves who rob from graves



What? What do they rob? I never even heard of this!!!

Id add:
Roma gypsies who are surrounding, intimidating, threatening and robbing people in city centres.

Junkies who do the same but in less organised groups.


----------



## Deiseblue (7 Jul 2012)

The_Banker said:


> Dublin people



Especially Tommy Dunne , Cork City's manager


----------



## micmclo (7 Jul 2012)

public service slackers


----------



## The_Banker (7 Jul 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Especially Tommy Dunne , Cork City's manager



He has been through the programme. He is one of us now.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Jul 2012)

7 posts and nobody has mentioned bankers or politicians?


----------



## notagardener (8 Jul 2012)

Bankers, especially the one from Cark


----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2012)

People who don't pay their taxes.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jul 2012)

Spongers who cheat the social welfare system. Or those who make no attempt to find work and support themselves and their kids cos the taxpayers will look after them so why bother.

The David Drumms and Sean Fitzpatricks of this world.

Bullies who make themselves feel good by belittling, intimidating or humiliating other people.

Parents who make no attempt to discipline their kids and defend them no matter how bad their behaviour.


----------



## mathepac (9 Jul 2012)

Seanie Fitz

The ungentlemanly and unladylike members of the Fourth Estate

The Ulster Bank IT Team (In India, Edinburgh, Dublin or where-ever they are currently hiding)


----------



## bazermc (9 Jul 2012)

People from Cork.  I can never understand a word they say!


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Jul 2012)

bazermc said:


> People from Cork.  I can never understand a word they say!



And you are complaining ?


----------



## TarfHead (9 Jul 2012)

mathepac said:


> The Ulster Bank IT Team


 
-1

I think it's not fair to equates them with the list originally posted. There's a difference between incompetence and malicious intent.

What about the people who brought knives to the Phoenix Park concert on Saturday ? Surely there's an island somewhere we could deposit them ? The last person standing can then go to prison for the rest of their years.


----------



## ney001 (9 Jul 2012)

For me it's the ones who seem to constantly be looking to pick an argument.  I have witnessed a number of incidents starting in pubs because somebody just happened to bump into one of these scumbags completely accidentally.  I also see this a lot with the girls.  I was in a toilet recently in a pub in town and as I came out to wash my hands I just happened to glance at the girl in the mirror doing her makeup, immediately she turned to her mate and says 'what's your one looking at'  - I just left immediately but continued to get dirty looks in the pub for the next hour until they left.   Someone like this is just out looking for an excuse to get into a fight - they seem to have a major chip on their shoulder and anyone could be a target.


----------



## The_Banker (9 Jul 2012)

bazermc said:


> People from Cork. I can never understand a word they say!


 

Cork people dont talk, we sing...
Example: Hows it going booooooooooy?


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Jul 2012)

liaconn said:


> "Sean Fingletons"


 
Sounds like an uberbadie, like something in a spiderman movie they merged Seanie Fitz & Michael Fingleton and now we're all going to pay....... into pension funds and exorbitant salaries for woefully bad judgement


----------



## Knuttell (9 Jul 2012)

FF front bench and Taoiseach of the last Govt,in any other Country they would have been put on trial for treason.

Utter Scum.


----------



## MrMan (9 Jul 2012)

you're on a roll today knuttell, Brian Cowens further education has really hit a nerve!


----------



## blueband (9 Jul 2012)

the numbskulls that told us joining the euro currency was a good idea!


----------



## liaconn (9 Jul 2012)

Betsy Og said:


> Sounds like an uberbadie, like something in a spiderman movie they merged Seanie Fitz & Michael Fingleton and now we're all going to pay....... into pension funds and exorbitant salaries for woefully bad judgement


 I know. I have corrected my original post. I had had a couple of glasses of vino when originally posting!


----------



## truthseeker (9 Jul 2012)

ney001 said:


> For me it's the ones who seem to constantly be looking to pick an argument.  I have witnessed a number of incidents starting in pubs because somebody just happened to bump into one of these scumbags completely accidentally.  I also see this a lot with the girls.  I was in a toilet recently in a pub in town and as I came out to wash my hands I just happened to glance at the girl in the mirror doing her makeup, immediately she turned to her mate and says 'what's your one looking at'  - I just left immediately but continued to get dirty looks in the pub for the next hour until they left.   Someone like this is just out looking for an excuse to get into a fight - they seem to have a major chip on their shoulder and anyone could be a target.



Yeah, I was attacked in a chipper in Cavan once (the most hostile county Ive ever been out in) simply for saying 'Thanks' to the chipper man. 'Yer wans from Dublin - GET HER!!!!!!'.


----------



## micmclo (9 Jul 2012)

Sulkies racing on the road
Common occurrence on the N6 in Ballybrit

Tis our culture boss


The boys in Mill St don't care, easier to clock drivers breaking the ridiculously low speed limit out of Terryland


While I'm here I'll include the lads who stoned me as I cycled past Labre Park, Kylemore Rd, Dublin. Is that culture too?

I notice the google street view car didn't drive in
Not suprised, the driver was wise


----------



## Knuttell (9 Jul 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Yeah, I was attacked in a chipper in Cavan once (the most hostile county Ive ever been out in) simply for saying 'Thanks' to the chipper man. 'Yer wans from Dublin - GET HER!!!!!!'.



Years ago I was in a Chipper in Killester with a few lads having been for a few in Harry Byrnes,little weasley fella at the top of the queue kept looking over at me then suddenly lunges over..

Him:You lookin at me boird?
Me; Nope.
Him: why not,you sayin shes wrote off?

Sometimes you just have to realise that there's gonna be a fight whether you like it or not,no amt of reasonable dialogue will avoid this sad impasse.

The trick is to get the first dig in good and hard and hope the little cracker who has just ruined your evening stays down.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Jul 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Sometimes you just have to realise that there's gonna be a fight whether you like it or not,no amt of reasonable dialogue will avoid this sad impasse.
> 
> The trick is to get the first dig in good and hard and hope the little cracker who has just ruined your evening stays down.



In the case of the Cavan chipper, my pal and I found ourselves backed up to a wall with a crowd baying for blood, so I jumped straight towards the ring leader and cracked her as good a one as I could under the circumstances (holding onto my chips!) and as she fell/staggered back and to the side I grabbed my pal and tried to exit crouched over commando style through the slight gap that opened, we were bashed about the backs of the head the whole way out (one particularly vicious individual I remember was punching the back of my head wearing rings). My fag went down my sleeve and caused an almighty arm burn which I let a screech about. 

At the doorway some sensible lads held the baying crowd back and told us to go on, and as we lurched away up the street one of the original scum continued to shout 'THIS ISNT OVER' - I looked to my pal and said 'whats she gonna do, take a bus back to dublin tomorrow to continue?' I mean seriously!!!

It was a horrible night. It had been hostile prior to the chipper mind you!


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Jul 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Years ago I was in a Chipper in Killester *YOUR FIRST MISTAKE!*
> 
> with a few lads *LUCKY FOR YOU*
> 
> The trick is to get the first dig in good and hard and hope the little cracker who has just ruined your evening stays down. *SAD BUT TRUE*


 
As this was years ago that was probably a fairly routine outcome, but the more I read the more wary I get. When did it become acceptable (ok, just to some) to stamp or someones head or kick them repeatedly in the head. And then there's the knife and screwdriver brigade, and the hunt in packs.

I think the mantra I'd pass on to my boys is Look hard (so you're not an obvious target), dont get bladdered, stay in a group, and be prepared to leg it. There's no 'honour' or queensbury rules in the breed of scumbag going the road these times, best not engage at all even if it makes you look soft.


----------



## Boyd (10 Jul 2012)

http://www.independent.ie/national-...aylight-in-dublins-talbot-street-3165184.html

Im beginning to hate Dublin and Ireland.


----------



## Kine (10 Jul 2012)

Saw that on facebook last night - apart from the obvious ramifications of people kicking others on the ground, and it actually happening, it was a really poor fight 

Where's kerb bitting when you need it!


----------



## MrMan (10 Jul 2012)

username123 said:


> http://www.independent.ie/national-...aylight-in-dublins-talbot-street-3165184.html
> 
> Im beginning to hate Dublin and Ireland.



I think you may find this and worse elsewhere around the globe in fairness.


----------



## RonanC (10 Jul 2012)

username123 said:


> http://www.independent.ie/national-...aylight-in-dublins-talbot-street-3165184.html
> 
> Im beginning to hate Dublin and Ireland.


 
Shocking journalism too!!

1. The two lads dressed in "summer clothing" are being attacked by the lad in red with an umbrella, who aims the pointed end at one of the mens faces. 

2. The friend didnt throw a packet of crisps, he threw a bottle and it hit on of the lads dressed in "summer clothing". The crisps or whatever they were appear to come from the red item he is carrying, a bag maybe.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jul 2012)

RonanC said:


> Shocking journalism too!!


 
And where did this incident happen ? A short distance from the offices of Independent Newspapers. And yet all they are able to write about it is what anyone could after watching the video. But it's attributed to '_Independent Reporters_' ? It took more than one of them  ?

Last week, there was a photo on Brian O'Driscoll's Twitter feed. The Irish Independent published it on their website, wrote about 200 words about it, none of which was news, just commentary and non-sequitors about the photo.

Journalism ?


----------



## bullbars (10 Jul 2012)

It reminds me of this article, written by a "journalist" not a 16 year old on work experience.
http://www.independent.ie/national-news/closing-time-reveals-the-citys-dark-side-3154558.html
It appears the writer forgot to do his homework and trotted this out to fill the gap.


----------



## ice (10 Jul 2012)

Insurance fraudsters , the ones in minor fender benders who have massive 'injuries' afterwards


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Jul 2012)

OK there's nothing very newsworthy in either of those, but its probably no harm to state what has now become the obvious, the increased prevalence of public order problems. What would make it more interesting is if there was some analysis, proposed solutions etc.

Scary listening to the stuff on Newstalk this morning of the effect all the newer drugs have on people - agressive for days at a time etc. Paramedic talking about finding people passed out on couches with needles stuck in the arm and babies walking around in nappies, not a thing in the house to eat.


----------



## SarahMc (10 Jul 2012)

TarfHead said:


> -1
> What about the people who brought knives to the Phoenix Park concert on Saturday ? Surely there's an island somewhere we could deposit them ? The last person standing can then go to prison for the rest of their years.


And the company who profited hugely from having a concert with music synonymous with drug taking and getting 'out of it' without proper security, or even patting down on entry. Things were getting out of control quite early and nothing was done. Off topic, sorry, but I am furious about this, and what I have heard from teens about the sheer volume of ecstasy that was offered randomly at this event.


----------



## RMCF (11 Jul 2012)

People who can't go to a concert without taking mind bending drugs, too much alcohol, and a knife to stab innocent people with.

They are giving this country a bad name.


----------



## Firefly (11 Jul 2012)

truthseeker said:


> In the case of the Cavan chipper, my pal and I found ourselves backed up to a wall with a crowd baying for blood, so I jumped straight towards the ring leader and cracked her as good a one as I could under the circumstances (holding onto my chips!) and as she fell/staggered back and to the side I grabbed my pal and tried to exit crouched over commando style through the slight gap that opened, we were bashed about the backs of the head the whole way out (one particularly vicious individual I remember was punching the back of my head wearing rings). My fag went down my sleeve and caused an almighty arm burn which I let a screech about.
> 
> At the doorway some sensible lads held the baying crowd back and told us to go on, and as we lurched away up the street one of the original scum continued to shout 'THIS ISNT OVER' - I looked to my pal and said 'whats she gonna do, take a bus back to dublin tomorrow to continue?' I mean seriously!!!
> 
> It was a horrible night. It had been hostile prior to the chipper mind you!


 

That would make a deadly short story!


----------



## werner (11 Jul 2012)

1. Hypocritical uber sleazy politicians that make investments in private business in parallel areas that they cynically engage in making cuts in public funding

2 Law breaking & red light running "cyclists"


----------



## bazermc (11 Jul 2012)

Red Light running car drivers


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jul 2012)

SarahMc said:


> And the company who profited hugely from having a concert with music synonymous with drug taking and getting 'out of it' without proper security, or even patting down on entry. Things were getting out of control quite early and nothing was done. Off topic, sorry, but I am furious about this, and what I have heard from teens about the sheer volume of ecstasy that was offered randomly at this event.


 
If everyone had been taking ecstasy there would likely have been much less violence, ecstasy doesn't make you violent whereas alcohol can and does. 

The fact that Garda ignored the huge amounts of underage and over-age drinking on the streets outside the venue is a disgrace, the fact that MCD allowed people who were obscenely drunk into the venue is a disgrace. 

I'd be interested in knowing how many stabbings there were in towns of 45,000 last weekend, probably wouldn't be much behind what happened at the concert.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Jul 2012)

werner said:


> Law breaking & red light running "cyclists"


 
If I'm on my bike at a junction facing a red light and there's no oncoming traffic, I've no problem with moving against the light. To me it's analagous to a pedestrian, faced with no oncoming traffic, crossing the road.

I've never seen a cyclist blithely charging through a junction regardless of oncoming traffic.

If that makes me a '_lowlife member of society_', so be it .


----------



## TarfHead (11 Jul 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> .. how many stabbings there were in towns of 45,000


 
You mean a place like Cork  ? Like ?


----------

